# Laptop für SMAX / C4D



## TheCyX (25. Januar 2014)

Hallo Community 

meine Freundin ist derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Laptop für die Uni.
Sie arbeitet fast ausschließlich mit SMAX, C4D, Maya und zBrush, daher sollte der Laptop vernünftig damit klar kommen.
Habt ihr Ideen oder Empfehlungen was für einer für sowas in Frage kommt?
Ein PC wäre wahrscheinlich "besser" aber sie muss damit Mobil sein.

Budget ist derzeit bei 1000€.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


Gruß
Cy!


----------

